# 10 Point



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

taken me a while to get this post in... hunted this ranch for the first time this year, lets say that i will be back... the hunt started on a Friday morning and i actually let this deer go that morning, the guide said he was also seeing 2 other big deer that i may want to try and get a look at, well we hunted two more hunts and had one of the other deer 18 yards in front of us along with this deer however 5 minutes before i had good shooting light about 15 sheep came running in and the deer split. That afternoon we went back to the same stand and at five this deer was back in front of me, well after 35 min of waiting for him to get broadside he fianly did, at 24 yards i split my 20 and 30 yard pins in the pocket behind his front shoulder and hit the release.... we saw the shot was higher than i wanted, we easied out and waited about 4 hours, went back and found small amounts of blood, we then elected to wait till morning. at 730 the next morning the guide drove up from coming into the ranch... his first words were you are not going to belive this... he is 200 yards from were you shot him eating at another feeder....we we went back that afternoon to see if we could see him... well he didnt show and the rain started, with Monday showing 100% chance of rain i made the hard dession to go home and come back if they found him still alive or dead... well on thursday morning they called me up said he was showing up at least once a day in the same area, i told them i would be back up there Friday morning ready to hunt. Friday morning we got in the stand about 20 minutes before day light 40 minutes later he was back in front of us at 20 yards... lets say this time my shot was true and he didnt make it out of sight. the two blade NAP blood runner was more than he could take.... found out the first shot was above the lungs and just under the back bone never hit anything vital... he was walking around with a 2" gash in his sides and acted like nothing at all was wrong....


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

really nice deer


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

STUD!!!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Texas Star (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Truly a nice animal... There must be some incredible deer there in order to pass on that deer. Congrats to you for a great trophy!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Great deer!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

very nice deer, i don't think i would of let him walk either


----------

